# Florida Iguana and Tortosie Farm



## FourTortoise (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

My Wife and I took a little trip to the Florida Iguana and Tortoise Farm.
Here is a link to the pics we took.

https://plus.google.com/photos/103139709165774488771/albums/5687148672995264721


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 17, 2011)

Cool photo's...


----------



## laramie (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome pics Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2011)

Well that's just a bunch of pics of iguanas and tortoises...


... oh wait. Haha. Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## oscar (Dec 17, 2011)

were in FL is it in? Might have to go visit next time we are down there.


----------



## FourTortoise (Dec 17, 2011)

oscar said:


> were in FL is it in? Might have to go visit next time we are down there.



He is located in Davie. Real nice guy, he seems to love visitors.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice guy, one of our customers.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, how fun! I would love to do that some day!!


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice pics!


----------



## ascott (Dec 17, 2011)

I kept waiting to see a pic of one of the torts sneaking up from behind to sample the bright colors on the purse....lol.

Fantastic pics...love the robust iguanas as well....


----------



## SteveP (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice pics!! Where is that farm located?


----------

